# Any Geese left in North East ND



## doublereed (Mar 27, 2009)

What's the goose report for ND between Grand Forks and Devils Lake??? Anything in the area? I know this is short notice but I need to decide if I'm going to go this weekend.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

Birds jumped the fence, stay home its not worth it.


----------



## doublereed (Mar 27, 2009)

Just in the last couple days or what?


----------



## Acemallard (Sep 30, 2003)

There are plenty of geese in ND just gotta look for them. We found over 30k tonight.

HARDCORE WATERFOWLER.


----------



## Bustem36 (Feb 5, 2008)

doublereed if your headed through that area you should find birds. It may take a little driving around but you are definately going to be in the right area!! Go get'em I'm headed up that way 2marrow


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

It peaked around the Lake Region last weekend and now it's all over but the shouting. As said earlier you can find a few SOBs but you'll burn gas to locate what few are around.

On Sat/Sun I bet I had 20,000 plus birds just around my farmstead alone. Two days ago I saw one group of maybe 100 feeding on the way back home from town after work. Yesterday I had one group of 20 fly over the yard when I was leaving in the morning and that was it. Saw one group of 6 when I was feeding critters late yesterday afternoon...

Still I"m an optomist so I have the BPS loaded with Black Cloud BBs behind the kitchen door and will leave it there for a few days yet...


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

NDT......

I'll bet the dogs go wild when you start dropping them in the yard.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Makes for easy retrieves... :beer:


----------



## wtrfowl14 (Dec 21, 2007)

Just hope they don't drop one on a power line like I had one last fall off my front step...I thought the pole was going to break as it was rocking back and forth


----------



## goosenoose (Feb 18, 2009)

wtrfowl14 said:


> Just hope they don't drop one on a power line like I had one last fall off my front step...I thought the pole was going to break as it was rocking back and forth


 thats sweet !!! thats like shooting at a 350 bull off my back deck and missing sticking the arrow in the yard fence. peace out


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I was out cleaning the barn this morning (the18th) and there were maybe a couple hundred working a field two sections south. Every now & then a small bunch flew by, but their paths was so varied that it wasn't worth getting out a shotgun & standing in the snow/sleet...

I suspect thse are not new migrants but the tail end the peak numbers of last weekend, that haven't yet left the area...


----------



## doublereed (Mar 27, 2009)

There were a ton of birds up there. I think we hit the last push of them. Didn't get too many. They get smart really fast.


----------



## Mallard Island (Mar 5, 2006)

No there was another push today I shot 2 more this am, they are still around.


----------



## snowbus (Mar 7, 2007)

Nice Post Mallard Island - I'm heading out May 4th for my first hunt this Spring. Odd? Yes, but still happy I'll get one hunt in.......


----------



## doublereed (Mar 27, 2009)

I don't know how many are going to be left next weekend as I heard you guys are supposed to hit 80 later this week. Stuff will be moving.

Good luck!


----------

